# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Computer security  >  Are metamorphic viruses really invincible??

## Ultima Weapon

VIRUS BULLETIN www.virusbtn.com

ARE METAMORPHIC VIRUSES
REALLY INVINCIBLE?  :Sad: 
Arun Lakhotia, Aditya Kapoor and Eric Uday Kumar
University of Louisiana at Lafayette, USA

You must have adobe reader. Its in pdf format
Download
Invincible

----------


## Ultima Weapon

Your opinion to all VIRUS INFO members's Do you believe this article, Are all present antivirus no match against METAMORPHIC VIRUSES?????????. An Antivirus Expert Opinion would really be appreciated.!!!

----------


## ScratchyClaws

It would be really great if you will download the article and post it here. You can keep the link to the original. The link you gave leads to some file hosting, anything can be kept there, including metamorphic virus itself.
BTW I didn't find any article with such name in virusbtn.com

----------


## Sjoeii

I found it here
http://web.cacs.louisiana.edu/~arun/...e-complete.pdf

It is rather an old piece

----------


## RiC

Many year ago (in DOS) was a class of "polimorphic" viruses, look like, this is a same technology for Windows.

----------


## Sjoeii

Indeed

----------

